# ICD-9 code for multiple stroke syndrom



## nolagirl (Aug 26, 2009)

How would one code multiple stroke syndrome?  With 436?  Any experts out there?  Thanks!

The ICD-9 manual indexes as follows:

Syndrome
  stroke (see also Disease, cerebrovascular, acute) 436

Disease
  Cerebrovascular
      acute 436


----------



## sirioboxers (Aug 26, 2009)

I always code 436 unless they are specific.

Lisa Smith


----------



## nolagirl (Aug 27, 2009)

*Multiple Stroke Syndrome - ICD-9 Code*

Thanks, Lisa!


----------

